# Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

First, I’ve searched and looked in the FAQ but haven’t found much info on the standard V6 17” tires. Seems most people are talking about the 18’s or 19’s and love these Nokians but they don’t seem to make them in the 17” size. The wife’s Egg is a V6 w/ the iron suspension and has ~40k miles on the factory Conti’s. Yes that’s a lot I know for the Conti’s but they are in VERY bad shape and should probably have been swapped 10k+ miles ago. Which brings me to the present… I need to get some new tires on her Touareg but can’t seem to find a good recommendation for tires for the 17” rims. I found a thread where someone found a set of slightly oversized tires but I want to stick with the factory 255/60R17 size for use of the factory spare. I have Michelin Cross Terrains on my pickup and am very happy with their performance… (I should point out we live in Buffalo so we are looking for a 4 season tire) Michelin makes a Cross Terrain SUV in a 255/60R17 but it only has a 105 load rating v.s. the 106 of the OEM Dunlops/Conti’s/Pirellis. Does anybody think the 105 load rating would be a problem with the Touareg? Should I definitely not go one rating down? Alternately, Tirerack.com lists a Pirelli Scorpion STR as an ‘OEM’ replacement… I know the Treg’s came with Scorpion Zeros, but hadn’t seen this ‘STR’ before… it’s priced really low at only $107 on tire rack, and has a very long 520AA wear rating… Has anybody had any experience with these tires? 
Please someone chime in with a little advice on 17” replacement tires!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*

Take a look at the FAQ's under wheels and tires --- see if that answers your questions.


----------



## mrod1975 (Nov 5, 2004)

i have about 1000 miles on my new 17' Pirelli STRs and i have had no trouble with them.
i am pretty happy with the road noise and the way they handle.
just my .02c


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*

How about the Goodyear Fortera Triple Tred?
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ORTTT
I have no experience with them, but if I were replacing stock size 17" tires I would seriously consider them.
They are ranked #1 on TireRack:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...e=HAS
HTH


----------



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Take a look at the FAQ's under wheels and tires --- see if that answers your questions.

Nope, not really any advice in the FAQ for us 17"ers


----------



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (mrod1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrod1975* »_i have about 1000 miles on my new 17' Pirelli STRs and i have had no trouble with them.
i am pretty happy with the road noise and the way they handle.
just my .02c

Thanks for the report... road noise was one of the things I was worried might be the downside with such a long wear rated tire. For $107 these are looking hard to pass up!


----------



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_How about the Goodyear Fortera Triple Tred?


Thanks for the reccomendation... they're $30 more per tire but for such a highly rated tire... might be worth it!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*

I had Cross Terrains on my 04 and loved them, although I didn't find them to be great in the snow. I was severely chastised for using them, but would still be driving on them if I had the car.
Look here for the thread abot these tires: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2470482


_Modified by jmj at 11:58 AM 5-23-2006_


----------



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_I had Cross Terrains on my 04 and loved them, although I didn't find them to be great in the snow. I was severely chastised for using them, but would still be driving on them if I had the car.
Look here for the thread abot these tires: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2470482

_Modified by jmj at 11:58 AM 5-23-2006_

GREAT link... thanks for the info, very good food for thought... Sad part though is I found both the arguments FOR and AGAINST equally compelling... what to do!?!? I'll probably end up going with the Pirelli STR's though mainly for cost reasons... I always had thought Pirelli Zeros were good tires (never actually owned any) but based on reviews from here I wouldn't touch them with a 10 foot pole!


_Modified by EskimoPie at 4:13 AM 5-24-2006_


----------



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*

Additionally, the Michelin Latitude Tour HP tires mentioned in that article as being out in May 06 seem to be very high quality tires and are only a few bucks more than the cross terrains but have the 106 load rating... might be the way to go for all you people looking for a high quality 17" tire.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*

Just because they don't make that particular size they still make 17" Nokians that will work on the stock wheels. I personally have 245/60/17 on my '04 and they work just fine. They speedo reads about 3mph fast but it is not that bad. I opted for a narrower width tire for I live in UT and like you in Buffalo we get a good bit of snow out here in the mountains. First time I used the WR's in snow I was totally impressed, so check them out, you won't be sorry!!


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*

EskimoPie- 
Will you be using dedicated snow tires? If not, given the amount of snow you get in Buffalo, I highly recommend the Nokian WR SUVs. The Nokians are winter rated (carries the severe service emblem) and meet both speed and load ratings per VW's specs. 
They don't make them in the stock 255/60/17 size, but you can run them in a larger 275/55/17 width, or a skinnier 235/65/17 size. The 235/65/17 is actually better for snow, but not as good all around. The 275/55/17 size is nearly identical to the stock size.


----------



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Just because they don't make that particular size they still make 17" Nokians that will work on the stock wheels. I personally have 245/60/17 on my '04 and they work just fine. They speedo reads about 3mph fast but it is not that bad. I opted for a narrower width tire for I live in UT and like you in Buffalo we get a good bit of snow out here in the mountains. First time I used the WR's in snow I was totally impressed, so check them out, you won't be sorry!!









Yes but what about your spare tire? The 245/60R17 is going to be a shorter tire than a 255/60R17... I would be concerned then in using the factory spare in combination with this smaller tire...


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EskimoPie* »_
Yes but what about your spare tire? The 245/60R17 is going to be a shorter tire than a 255/60R17... I would be concerned then in using the factory spare in combination with this smaller tire...
For the short period of time I would use it I am not worried about it. I would not personally be driving around for days on the spare, nor would I want to. Just get a set of Nokians and you will not be disappointed. The size I chose for my Nokians is in between the two recommended sizes from VW for that wheel. 


_Modified by Yeti35 at 6:49 AM 5-26-2006_


----------



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_EskimoPie- 
Will you be using dedicated snow tires? If not, given the amount of snow you get in Buffalo, I highly recommend the Nokian WR SUVs. The Nokians are winter rated (carries the severe service emblem) and meet both speed and load ratings per VW's specs. 
They don't make them in the stock 255/60/17 size, but you can run them in a larger 275/55/17 width, or a skinnier 235/65/17 size. The 235/65/17 is actually better for snow, but not as good all around. The 275/55/17 size is nearly identical to the stock size.


MML7, No, I won't be using dedicated snow tires, I'm looking for a year-round tire. I don't see simply WR's on the Nokian web site... for all-weather SUV tires they only list the "WR A.W.P. 2 SUV" and it doesn't appear to be made in a 275/55R17 size... can you clarify which tire you're talking about?


----------



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Just because they don't make that particular size they still make 17" Nokians that will work on the stock wheels. I personally have 245/60/17 on my '04 and they work just fine. They speedo reads about 3mph fast but it is not that bad. I opted for a narrower width tire for I live in UT and like you in Buffalo we get a good bit of snow out here in the mountains. First time I used the WR's in snow I was totally impressed, so check them out, you won't be sorry!!









Yeti35, I don't see 245/60R17 size available on the Nokian website for the WR SUV tires... what tire are you running?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EskimoPie* »_
Yeti35, I don't see 245/60R17 size available on the Nokian website for the WR SUV tires... what tire are you running?
My bad, still early here for me in UT.







245/65/17 and I am running the WR with no issues at all other then it reads about 3 mph fast.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EskimoPie* »_MML7, No, I won't be using dedicated snow tires, I'm looking for a year-round tire. I don't see simply WR's on the Nokian web site... for all-weather SUV tires they only list the "WR A.W.P. 2 SUV" and it doesn't appear to be made in a 275/55R17 size... can you clarify which tire you're talking about?

Try this link: http://www.nokiantyres.com/suv_product_en?product=610502&name=NOKIAN+WR+SUV


----------



## grizzfan (Feb 5, 2005)

I have always intended to replace my Zeros with Nokians, but am disappointed that the don't come in the 255/60/17 size.
What about the *Hankook Ventus ST RH06 *that comes in the standard size? Somebody posted about his success with it some months ago, but never answered my direct questions. Anybody else have experience here.
Tom


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (grizzfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grizzfan* »_I have always intended to replace my Zeros with Nokians, but am disappointed that the don't come in the 255/60/17 size.
What about the *Hankook Ventus ST RH06 *that comes in the standard size? Somebody posted about his success with it some months ago, but never answered my direct questions. Anybody else have experience here.
Tom

Tom,
Yes, they do: Hankook Sizes and Specs PDF


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

I've had the Pirelli STR's for the last 4,000 miles. I drive pretty fast and they are handling well. Plus with 65,000mile warranty on it, i alteast expect 30K from it


----------



## grizzfan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (mml7)*

Quote, originally posted by grizzfan » 


mml7 said:


> Tom
> 
> Tom,
> Yes, they do: Hankook Sizes and Specs PDF
> I understand Hankook sells them, just wondering if anybody else had any good experiences with them.


----------



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (grizzfan)*

If anybody cares, I think I'm going with the GoodYear Fortera Triple Treads in 255/60R17... they get extremely good reviews, aren't terribly priced, have a tread life warranty, and also are obviously aviable in the correct size. I'll let y'all know what I think about them... probably ordering them from TireRack.com.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EskimoPie* »_If anybody cares, I think I'm going with the GoodYear Fortera Triple Treads in 255/60R17... they get extremely good reviews, aren't terribly priced, have a tread life warranty, and also are obviously aviable in the correct size. I'll let y'all know what I think about them... probably ordering them from TireRack.com.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Excellent choice








And from the Overview at TireRack:
"Fortera TripleTred radials also meet the industry's severe snow service requirements and are branded with the snowflake-on-the-mountain symbol."
Good news for four season use.



_Modified by henna gaijin at 1:08 PM 5-26-2006_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I would be curious to see how you like them in the snow next year. Me personally will stick with my Nokians. I know they work well in the white stuff!! : )


----------



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_I would be curious to see how you like them in the snow next year. Me personally will stick with my Nokians. I know they work well in the white stuff!! : )

Well if next winter is anything like last winter, I'm not holding my breath for a ton of snow!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (EskimoPie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EskimoPie* »_
Well if next winter is anything like last winter, I'm not holding my breath for a ton of snow! 
Yeah, East coast snows are hit or miss. Plus the conditions suck back there for skiing. One of the reasons I moved out west. I am originally from PA and do not miss freezing rain, I can tell you that.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Buffalo and Rochester (where my brother lived for 8 years) each average over 90 inches of snow per year. Boston area gets about 42-60" per year as does SLC, UT. I know that the years my brother spent dealing with the snow there made him a dedicated snow tire convert even though he's moved back to the Boston area. 
_source: noaa.gov
_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (mml7)*

I didn't even think SLC averaged that much but do know the mountain average over 500" a year of the Greatest Snow on Earth, or so it says on you plates!!








Winters here in the Valley are way mild compared to winters back east and I don't miss the harsh east winters at all.


----------



## batmobile (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*

I have the Scorpian STR 17's on my T-Reg, and I live outside of Buffalo. I have had them for a little over two winters now (~18,000 mi). They are terrific in the winter and all-around. The only problem I had was improper inflation by the installers (Dunn Tire, believe it or not).


----------



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (batmobile)*

What did they do? Just fill up to the max side wall pressure? I actually called Dunn Tire to order some STR's but they called back the next day and said they were about a month back ordered. They couldn't get the Triple Treads so I just went ahead and ordered them from TireRack.com... I'll probably just have them installed at North Town VW and get an alignment done at the same time.


----------



## batmobile (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*

They underinflated them. I didn't bother checking for about a week or so because I assumed they knew what they were doing. They also told me it would take 4 weeks to get them. I ordered them from tire rack as well, and they came very quickly, although I felt Dunn gouged me on the installation. However, after about 18,000 mi, they stiil are in very good shape.


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*

I also decided to go with the Goodyear Fortera Triple Treads, 255/60R17, after reading the reviews about the tires. On the Goodyear website they listed the price at $214 each..TireRack may be the way to go.


----------



## JediGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (vwincident)*

I replaces my dunlops with the cross terrrains...no problems...


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (JediGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JediGTI* »_I replaces my dunlops with the cross terrrains...no problems...

Wait 'til your tires explode and your Treg rolls over and you get a bloody nose!


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Wait 'til your tires explode and your Treg rolls over and you get a bloody nose!









Your comments aside, I don't think anyone said that your tires will literally explode, just that you are using tires that do not meet either the load or speed rating as specified by VW.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_
Your comments aside, I don't think anyone said that your tires will literally explode, just that you are using tires that do not meet either the load or speed rating as specified by VW. 


Quiet-I'm on a roll!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Quiet-I'm on a roll!!

We will all chip in and buy you this bumper sticker:


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (EskimoPie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EskimoPie* »_<snip>. Which brings me to the present… I need to get some new tires on her Touareg but can’t seem to find a good recommendation for tires for the 17” rims. I found a thread where someone found a set of slightly oversized tires but I want to stick with the factory 255/60R17 size for use of the factory spare. I have Michelin Cross Terrains on my pickup and am very happy with their performance… (I should point out we live in Buffalo so we are looking for a 4 season tire) Michelin makes a Cross Terrain SUV in a 255/60R17 but it only has a 105 load rating v.s. the 106 of the OEM Dunlops/Conti’s/Pirellis. Does anybody think the 105 load rating would be a problem with the Touareg? 
Please someone chime in with a little advice on 17” replacement tires!


I've got the cross terrains in 255 size on my V6 and they are great..quiet highway ride, acceptable off road (excellent in gravel & harpack dirt or sand, not for use in mud or the like), reasonably OK for Ontario winters (all the Touareg gadgetry & 4Mo helps a lot too)...also wear seems to be great. I tow a 4500# boat and an 4000# RV on mine an haven't had any issues load-wise. Really happy with this tire.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
I've got the cross terrains in 255 size on my V6 and they are great...

I'll say a prayer for you - max inflation pressure 35 psi, load rating 105


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (henna gaijin)*

appreciate your prayers, but do you really think I need them considering a 105 load rating is rated for 2039# and a 106 is rated for 2094#? 55# per tire difference..so its what, about a 2% diff??....if you really think this makes a huge difference then by all means feel free to buy a 106 rated tire...but understand exactly what it means (55# diff in load rating,)
The 35 psi is 1psi below the recommended 36psi, interesting that VW actually sells this tire out of their own service & parts depts....personally I have found that 35psi is more than enough to deal with a 660# tongue weight...higher psi pressures make for a terrible time trying to maintain grip on a algae glossed launch ramp anyways. 


_Modified by NickM at 12:35 PM 6-6-2006_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (NickM)*


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_appreciate your prayers, but do you really think I need them considering a 105 load rating is rated for 2039# and a 106 is rated for 2094#? 55# per tire difference..so its what, about a 2% diff??....if you really think this makes a huge difference then by all means feel free to buy a 106 rated tire...but understand exactly what it means (55# diff in load rating,)
The 35 psi is 1psi below the recommended 36psi, interesting that VW actually sells this tire out of their own service & parts depts....personally I have found that 35psi is more than enough to deal with a 660# tongue weight...higher psi pressures make for a terrible time trying to maintain grip on a algae glossed launch ramp anyways. 

_Modified by NickM at 12:35 PM 6-6-2006_

You are obviously free to ignore any and all recommendations from VW - just be aware that there are engineering/safety reasons for those recommendations.
For the 255/60 R17 tire, VW recommends a MINIMUM 106 load rating with an H speed rating.
For this tire, the recommended tire pressures are 36F/38R for a lightly loaded Touareg and 36F/44R for a fully loaded vehicle.
ALL of these recommended tire pressures are OVER the MAXIMUM tire pressure for the Michelin Cross terrain tires in this size.
I'm glad you (and others) have not had a catastrophic failure (yet), just be aware that you are ignoring VW recommendations at your peril.
There are many great tires available which DO meet the specs as set forth by VW. It is advisable to choose one of them.
Just my $0.02.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (henna gaijin)*

Clearly the humor and dig on VW parts depts was not conveyed in my post above..so let me be explicit.
VW was selling these tires out of thier parts and service departments for quite some time..if (like myself) you happen to have purchased a set, then I would personally not rush to get these off of your Touareg and replace them with a set of tires that meet the specs you have detailed. If it concerns you then replace them....as mentioned in my post there is not a huge difference in a 105 vs 106 load rating, and most people won't come near that limit anyways. Most people never check their tire pressure let alone increase it and decrease it depending on the load they are carrying.
So all that said, yes you are right, and yes I agree with all that you say..but if you come across a deal or happen to already have them then I personally wouldn't hesitate to buy them again or leave them on my Touareg.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by NickM at 2:26 PM 6-6-2006_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (NickM)*

You are clearly missing the point. Whatever.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_Most people never check their tire pressure let alone increase it and decrease it depending on the load they are carrying.


Prayers increased


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
We will all chip in and buy you this bumper sticker:









LOL! Not likely to happen with my current ride!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
You are obviously free to ignore any and all recommendations from VW - just be aware that there are engineering/safety reasons for those recommendations.
For the 255/60 R17 tire, VW recommends a MINIMUM 106 load rating with an H speed rating.
For this tire, the recommended tire pressures are 36F/38R for a lightly loaded Touareg and 36F/44R for a fully loaded vehicle.
ALL of these recommended tire pressures are OVER the MAXIMUM tire pressure for the Michelin Cross terrain tires in this size.
I'm glad you (and others) have not had a catastrophic failure (yet), just be aware that you are ignoring VW recommendations at your peril.
There are many great tires available which DO meet the specs as set forth by VW. It is advisable to choose one of them.
Just my $0.02.


Very dramatic use of caps!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_
Very dramatic use of caps!









*THANK YOU!*


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (henna gaijin)*

My pleasure.

Love your signature, BTW.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Please Advise on 17" Tire Replacements (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Prayers increased










Its a sad reality.


----------



## emo993 (Dec 12, 2005)

I put the Nokian tires on my wifes 04 V6 last fall at 18000 miles, now shes at 35000. Tires look like new, wear is less than 10%, drives better than OE tires and almost as good as Blizzack in the snow and ice. I don't have the size, but I went with one size narower and taller, speedo is good and these are on 17 inch stock rims. mark


----------



## oggie (Mar 14, 2006)

I would look at Toyo Proxes. Excellent all season tire. I have a set on my car.


----------

